# Experience with polygraphs?



## Differentguy (Oct 3, 2013)

I see a lot of threads on here suggesting polygraphs. This is not as simple as it sounds. Is there a thread that discusses polygraphs, what I need to know, how to choose a tester, etc? I have done some googling on their effectiveness. It seems that making sure the test giver is certified is important. Also, the way the questions are asked seems to be very important. Looks like there are several methods of questioning, and some are more successful than others. There is only one place in my town that offers them, and I don't know how to select a reputable one. I have found out about myself that I am willing to drive quite a distance if I have to.

Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated. I would prefer to get the best results possible the first time.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Just my 2 cents worth. 

Polygraphs are useful to judge your cheating partners reaction and willingness to participate. 

To obtain a parking lot confession. 

as a consequence of the affair

And possibly to help re-establish trust
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Differentguy (Oct 3, 2013)

workindad said:


> Just my 2 cents worth.
> 
> Polygraphs are useful to judge your cheating partners reaction and willingness to participate.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response. Apparently there seems to be a lot of confusion over the validity of these things. But several studies have been done showing that CERTAIN METHODS have an 85% success rate. I just didn't know if there is an easier way to finding out which ones are accurate, like having a certain accreditation means more than others i.e. like going through PADI or NAUI for scuba classes.

She says she is anxious to take the test to show she is now telling the truth.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

workindad said:


> Just my 2 cents worth.
> 
> Polygraphs are useful to judge your cheating partners reaction and willingness to participate.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. 

In the past, I did a lot of research on Polygraphs and their inventor, and their results wouldn't convince me 100%....but many people believe they are very real and 100% accurate, so you could use the threat of getting a polygraph to obtain a parking lot confession. 

It also sends a clear message...I don't trust you, but I'm willing to see if there is potential to trust you one day in the future.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

If a person taking the exam believes it works, then it will work
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Visionknower (Oct 14, 2013)

Great information regarding a polygraph backed disclosure used as an integral part of therapy. Milton Magness- this information is for SA but it works just as well for adultery/ infidelity.

Polygraph Used With Disclosures - YouTube


----------

